# Quick Awards Guide



## Darren White (May 3, 2021)

*How to add your awards below your avatar.*

1.) Click your profile (avatar + name, top of the page right.) 
Once there, click on your name








2) Click on the Awards Tab:






3) Now, click on "Feature" on the right:






4) There are two tabs to choose from. Click "Available".






5) Here you can add the awards you wish to show, in any order you like. Awards you wish to ignore, you can leave out. 
Don't forget to click "Save" once you're done.


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 3, 2021)

Got some notifications regarding awards & trophies when the forum came back but I don't seem to have the option to add them below my avatar


----------



## Darren White (May 3, 2021)

You can only add the awards if you already had earned some on the old forum 
Unless I'm mistaken, you don't have any yet?


----------



## Gumby (May 3, 2021)

Yes and there is a difference between trophies and awards. If you click on your "alert" icon you can see your trophy alerts. Click on any one of them to see what they are.


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 3, 2021)

Darren White said:


> You can only add the awards if you already had earned some on the old forum
> Unless I'm mistaken, you don't have any yet?



Ah, right. I've received a Jester Bitt Ovolaf award but that was today.


----------



## Matchu (May 3, 2021)

I cannot work my medal[s}.  However, site is very very beautiful.


----------



## Techadm (May 3, 2021)

Mark Twain't said:


> Ah, right. I've received a Jester Bitt Ovolaf award but that was today.


A few went out by mistake that didn't meet the criteria and were reversed. I got one also .


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 3, 2021)

Techadm said:


> A few went out by mistake that didn't meet the criteria and were reversed. I got one also .


Fairy nuff


----------



## Matchu (May 3, 2021)

Marc, if it helps I will say my few words about how your dog is beautiful - and you appeared a kind of nice man stroking the dog.  I would buy that book. x


----------



## Mark Twain't (May 3, 2021)

Actually, I had a look at the awards and I'm a looooog way off! :lol:


----------



## Phil Istine (May 4, 2021)

Techadm said:


> A few went out by mistake that didn't meet the criteria and were reversed. I got one also .


I don't know what your award is, but you deserve it after the recent data migration.
A dinghy across the English Channel looks easier.


----------

